# 2003 SD F250 4X4 Supercab



## 7thInfantryDiv. (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi all, I just bought a 2003 SD F 250 4X4 Supercab 5.4L V-8. I plan on doing my driveway, my daughters driveway and my neighbors driveway(she is in her 80's). Should I go with a straight plow or a V plow? Steel or Poly ? any specific brand? and if you know of a reasonably priced installer in the Aurora, Illinois area? I would prefer straight blade, 6 to 7 feet long that I can angle left and right and a light one, I am disabled and don't need alot and can't do alot of physical movement. Truck cost me $7k, I figure another 3k to 4k for plow and install. Does that sound about right? Any advice and comments are welcomed. I had to upgrade, I could not push my walker anymore with the 48" plow I have on it!!! wesport :salute:ussmileyflag


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

An 8' Boss would be perfect for you becouse of it's mounting system JMO, they go on very easy.


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2006)

I bought my Fisher plow from Tim Wallace in Bolingbrook . They advertise here if you decide to check them out . I installed my own plow but they did a few things that impressed me . They have a showroom that you may want to check out because I,m thinking you are looking for the easiest plow to hook up . I dont know what Boss offers but Wallace offers 8 different brands.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

you dont need a V, 8 ft plow for a truck that BIG the Boss is easy to mount or Snoway


----------



## Bolt-1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Me, I like my Boss. I also have a couple friends that have Snoway. Ive seen them. there easy also. Either one is a good choice.


----------



## Buckhunter (Dec 8, 2008)

A boss plow would be perfect for your situation. All you have to do is line up the truck and plow and flip two pins then flip the switch and the plow raises itself right to the truck for you.


----------



## rbergevine (Nov 6, 2008)

First, if you served with the 7th ID, let me say thank you for your service !!
The Fisher MM2 is a good choice. Thought I've not used them Boss and some others seem to be similarly simple to mount. Much of it becomes personal choice but there is a lot of info out there to help you.


----------



## 7thInfantryDiv. (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks all, I am waiting to hear back from several places on costs. Lowest price so far is a place in Tinley Park (Buyer Spreader and SnowDogg Plow)for the plow and spreader $4800.00 but don't know the install price yet. Highest was Naperville, $5400 just for plow and install, no spreader price. Will be looking for 7'6' to 8" Straight and most say easy on easy off. Thanks again for the input, and yes, I served with the 7th ID and it was my honor to do so.


----------



## rjnjr1019 (Nov 18, 2008)

are you buying the snow dogg??


----------



## 7thInfantryDiv. (Nov 2, 2008)

Still waiting on 2 other estimates, but the other 2 have not responded so it looks like the Tinley Park SnowDogg system will get the job. 7'.5" SS SNOWDOGG EX Plow system with SALTDOGG TGS05B Spreader system with installation and tax will be $5325.94. Not bad considering the Naperville BOSS people said that they wanted $5400.00 for Meyer plow and install only, no spreader. :salute:ussmileyflag:salute:


----------



## rjnjr1019 (Nov 18, 2008)

I pick up my truck tomorrow. I just had a 7.5 snow dogg installed. I went out to buy a weastern and ended up with the dogg compleat tax and installed 3800.00 cant wait to try it out.


----------



## 2003ctd (Sep 4, 2007)

7thInfantryDiv.;671329 said:


> Still waiting on 2 other estimates, but the other 2 have not responded so it looks like the Tinley Park SnowDogg system will get the job. 7'.5" SS SNOWDOGG EX Plow system with SALTDOGG TGS05B Spreader system with installation and tax will be $5325.94. Not bad considering the Naperville BOSS people said that they wanted $5400.00 for Meyer plow and install only, no spreader. :salute:ussmileyflag:salute:


A friend of mine has a small shop in glen ellyn, and does plow installs.. If I remember correctly he may have a used Western ultra mount setup for your truck... 630-469-8460


----------

